# Driver installation error: Driver not intended for this platform



## pinto (Oct 15, 2014)

Hi,

I was trying to install software on an old PC (running on windows xp, sp3, 32 bit) for some equipment (connected via usb).

The software installed correctly and runs properly, but when I plug in the usb, the driver does not install, and comes up with the error: "Driver not intended for this platform"

I've tried all of the following solutions with nothing working:

Checking software is windows professional xp 32bit compatible
removing all software and reinstalling software
uninstalling device in device manager, reconnecting and trying to reinstall the driver 
renaming/replacing atapi.sys 

I'm not sure what else I can do, the machine driver/software installs on another computer in another room (running windows 7), but it needs to be kept in the original room with the XP computer (the machine is communal)


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

What is the software program? What equipment? What version of Windows 7 are you running? 32Bit (x86) or 64bit? From the error message, It sounds like the program is a 64 bit version, not for XP. Try running the setup in Compatibility mode. https://social.technet.microsoft.co...sing-compatibility-mode?forum=w7itprohardware


----------



## pinto (Oct 15, 2014)

spunk.funk said:


> What is the software program? What equipment? What version of Windows 7 are you running? 32Bit (x86) or 64bit? From the error message, It sounds like the program is a 64 bit version, not for XP. Try running the setup in Compatibility mode. https://social.technet.microsoft.co...sing-compatibility-mode?forum=w7itprohardware


Thank for responding, the software is Nanodrop2000 software (for a machine that measures DNA concentration). I think it would be the installation equivalent of installing something like a webcam, or printer (software and driver). 

The computer is running on Windows Professional XP, 32 bit (I double checked). I emailed the manufacturers and obtained an older version of the software that is compatible with Windows Professional XP 32 bit, but still come up with the same error.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> I emailed the manufacturers and obtained an older version of the software that is compatible with Windows Professional XP 32 bit


 Try installing the device on another computer running Windows 7 or 8. If that works then it is not the device. But if it fails, then it may well be the device. If it works on a different machine, and you have gotten software that is specifically designed for XP SP3, then contact the manufacturers support team to evaluate why their software is not working.


----------

